# Diecast Cars - All Sizes



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I got a catalog in the mail today from an outfit called *Fairfield Collectibles*. They have a huge selection of diecast cars and trucks in everything from 1:87 (HO scale) to 1:32, 1:24, and 1:18. I even saw a few 1:30 in there (about as close to 1:29 as you're likely to find), so I figured I'd pass along their web address (click their name above) for those interested.

Disclaimer: I have no interest, financial or otherwise, in this company. I've never even bought anything from them before. I'm merely passing along something that may be of general interest to the membership.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Your link above does not go to the correct site. 

This is the correct link 

http://www.fairfieldcollectibles.com/


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

I think you misspelled the URL. This one works for me: http://www.fairfieldcollectibles.com/


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Your link was bad for me. But I googled and found it. 

http://www.fairfieldcollectibles.com/

Coooooool.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I donno... I just clicked on my link and it works for me. It just takes you to a broader homepage. Either way, you get the picture.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Frustrating.. 

I spent a little time looking around the site, and I am not impressed. Aside from the prices (I pay less for locomotives!), the descriptions are a bit lacking. For example, a number of the 1:87 vehicles are listed as being around 4" long. That would make them twice HO scale, roughly. Then there was the 1:27 plane which is described as being 1:32 - so which one is it? And of course I love the prototype photos, as they are superb ways of seeing how a model looks. 

If you're asking me to spend tens or even hundreds of dollars on a single vehicle, I want to KNOW it will be what I am expecting. Do die cast collectors really tolerate this sort of thing, or is this a fluke?


----------

